# Infrared thermometer



## Runningwolf (Nov 17, 2010)

Anyone use these? I just got one after seeing the wineries use them. All they do is hit the side of their tanks with the red laser dot and get an instant reading. I picked on up on sale this week at Harbor freight and found it quiet interesting. Especially on primary buckets with heat belts. Anyways its a real quick way to get instant readings.


----------



## tjbryner (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd be careful using them, Color of the object and reflectivity can cause a bad reading.


----------



## cpfan (Nov 18, 2010)

Dan:

Should I *infer* from this post that you are talking about the *Infrared* thermometer?

http://www.harborfreight.com/infrared-thermometer-93984.html

Steve


----------



## jtstar (Nov 18, 2010)

We use them at Tyson to temp the cattle in the cooler to make sure they are staying cold before they are butchered and they work good for that


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 18, 2010)

cpfan said:


> Dan:
> 
> Should I *infer* from this post that you are talking about the *Infrared* thermometer?
> 
> ...



This is the baby I got on sale


----------



## midwestwine (Nov 18, 2010)

They work great its all I use to check my temps!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 18, 2010)

I am not claiming 100% accuracy on glass carboys but within seconds I can scan my entire process to see if any corrections need to be taken. Also great for when getting juice from a supplier to see when it's ok to pitch the yeast.


----------



## xoltri (Nov 18, 2010)

$10: http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewitem.asp?idproduct=8297

Almost as accurate as yours (within 2.5C instead of 2C), but you have to take the reading closer. But it's very small and works good!


----------

